# ck9 is out >> -klak6 also :-)

## Jefklak

DOWNLOAD HERE

http://jefklak.suidzer0.org/index.php?id=downloads&sub=kernel&dir=klak-sources/2.6.8.1/klak6

CHANGELOG

 *Quote:*   

> Changes since 2.6.8.1-klak5:
> 
> ============================
> 
> BASE UPDATE:
> ...

 

Have fun  :Smile: 

----------

## AstralStorm

Why have you downgraded mapped-watermark?

The current has only one sysctl more (enabled by default) - hard maplimit,

which should reduce swap usage after large file operations.

Of course, as it is a sysctl, it is easily turned on/off in /etc/sysctl.conf.

----------

## black hole sun

Trying this out now, thanks Jeff  :Very Happy: 

 *AstralStorm wrote:*   

> Why have you downgraded mapped-watermark?
> 
> The current has only one sysctl more (enabled by default) - hard maplimit,
> 
> which should reduce swap usage after large file operations.
> ...

 Because Con downgraded it for stability reasons I think. Look in the ck9 changelog.

----------

## scaba

 *Jefklak wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Downgraded:
> 
> Mapped Watermark 8.4 >> 8.2 (stable) patch
> ...

 

Should be Staircase...

 *Con Kolivas wrote:*   

> Trying yet again to have one rock solid release I have a back to the 
> 
> future release.
> 
> http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.8.1/2.6.8.1-ck9/
> ...

 

----------

## AstralStorm

Now, I only wait for port of Staircase 8.{0,2} to 2.6.9-rc3-mm1.

That release was awesome: no bugs, high speed and so on.

After 8.3 all the hell broke loose.

----------

## hotplainrice

thanks for ck + reiser4 + swsusp 2 jefklak!  :Smile: 

----------

## Jefklak

No prob guys  :Smile: 

Yeah my mistake, sorry. It indeed is staircase, was quite buggy

I didn't downgrade anything, it's all from -ck9.

----------

## StifflerStealth

I created an ebuild for these sources. I think that it will be compatible with future releases by just changing the name.

Note to jefklak: If you want, you can change this ebuild or post it on your site. Also, if it would be easier for you to maintain separate files, I can add all those individual sources to the ebuild.

How to use the ebuild:

1) Make sure you have the PORTDIR_OVERLAY variable set in /etc/mak.conf. My line looks like: 

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"
```

2) Type as root:

# mkdir /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel

and then,

# mkdir /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/klak-sources

3) Download this file to a temp location and then copy it to /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/klak-sources as root.

4) Type as root:

# emerge -v klak-sources --digest

5) You will need to adjust the symlink to linux-2.6.8.1-klak6.

I have the Keywords set as stable x86 and unstable amd64. The CK sources are unstable amd64, so I added that, but I do not know if these sources will work or not.

Oh, and this was the first ebuild that I wrote, so let me know if there are any errors.

Thanks.

-Stiff

EDIT: Changed link to point to the file on jefklak's server.Last edited by StifflerStealth on Tue Oct 05, 2004 8:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jefklak

Horray, I think I love you!!   :Laughing:   :Cool: 

Going to add it RIGHT away!

Thanks a bunch!

Its good the way your ebuild is right now, the separate files are the for the experts, if you include them one by one you'll still get HUNK failures.

MOD

quick howto & ebuild added

http://jefklak.suidzer0.org/index.php?id=downloads&sub=kernel&dir=klak-sources

----------

